# برجاء المساعده من إخوانى فى المنتدى فى مشكله تواجهنى فى الهاند جيل ( الجيل المعقم )



## chemist.ahmedfathy (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
عند عملى لتجارب معمليه على الجيل المعقم او الهاند جيل وضعت كحول بنسبة 70 % وكربابول بنسبة 0.6 % وتراى بنسبى 0.3 % ولكن دائما تواجهنى مشكله وهى عدم نقاء الجيل فى آخر التجربه , فحاولت التقليل فى التراى او الكربابول ولكن لا يعطينى اللزوجه المطلوبه وأيضا الجيل يزال به عكاره , فمما تكمن المشكله هل فى نوع الكربابول أم فى ماذا , وهل هناك مادة تستطيع إزالة هذه العكارة من الجيل , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

لااريد تثبيط الهمه وستجد ايضا ان الجل لزج وغير مقبول للمستخدم والسبب ان معرفة التركيبه لاتكفى وان اصول الصناعه عامل هام وهى امور لاتدرس ونصيحتى فى النهايه ليس كل ما يعرف تستطيع تصنيعه بامكاناتك البسيطه وسأذكر لك شيء كل العاملين فى المجال يعرفونه ان تركيبة الكريم تتعدى 22 عنصر
- بالله عليك اذا اختصرت الى 4 مكونات - كما قرأت فى بعض التجارب - كيف يكون حال الكريم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 فبراير 2014)

الاخ / احمد فتحي ادخل من جوجل علي جامعة ام القري قسم الكيمياء ستجد ضالتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

نشر التركيبه لايفيد ولكن طريقة التصنيع وامكانيات من يتولى التصنيع عامل مهم وهناك نقطه يغفلها اغلبنا وهى حق المعرفه او سر الصنعه وهى امور ليست متاحه فى اغلب التجارب ولذلك انصح بان ليس كل ما ينشر يصلح بامكانياتنا البسيطه ان يصنع ولنبدأ بالمتاح حتى نجيده والا ستكون النتائج كما تقرأونها واقرأها معكم فى نفس المنتدى - المهندسين العرب - اين الهندسه فى اغلب مايكتب - انا مصر ان يكون اسم المنتدى على مسمى وليس ملتقى للتجارب - تأدبا - المتولضعه تحت شعار منتجات شعبيه


----------



## Teknovalley (21 فبراير 2014)

أخي الكريم
برجاء تجربة هذه التركيبة فاني اعمل بها منذ فترة ونتائجها جيدة جداً



المادة
%
الكمية لباتش 10 كجم
 Ethanol
626200Carbomere
3300 TEA
2200
Glysrene
0.15
15
ws1
0.2
20
Perfume
0.05
5
H2O
32.6
3260

*عند اضافة التراي ايثانول امين يتم اضافته تدريجياً للحصول على بي اتش 7
* الماء منزوع الايونات او مقطر او RO
*WS1 مادة حافظة 
* الطريقة:
يتم اذابة الكاربومير في 3 لتر ماء و تركها 24 ساعة لتمام الذوبان مع اضافة المادة الحافظة
بعد التأكد من تمام ذوبان الكاربومير يتم معادلته بالتراي ايثانول امين للوصول الى البي اتش 7 وتكون قوام الجل
يتم اضافة الجلسرين و العطر المائي و يمكن اضافة لون مائي الى الكمية المتبقية من الماء ثم اضافته الى الجل
يتم اضافة الكحول مع التقليب المستمر ثم يترك لمدة نصف ساعة ثم التقليب الجيد مرة اخرى
يتم التعبئة

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## Teknovalley (21 فبراير 2014)

أخي الكريم
برجاء تجربة هذه التركيبة فاني اعمل بها منذ فترة ونتائجها جيدة جداً



المادة%الكمية لباتش 10 كجم Ethanol626200Carbomere3300 TEA2200Glysrene0.1515ws10.220Perfume0.055H2O32.63260
*عند اضافة التراي ايثانول امين يتم اضافته تدريجياً للحصول على بي اتش 7
* الماء منزوع الايونات او مقطر او RO
*WS1 مادة حافظة 
* الطريقة:
يتم اذابة الكاربومير في 3 لتر ماء و تركها 24 ساعة لتمام الذوبان مع اضافة المادة الحافظة
بعد التأكد من تمام ذوبان الكاربومير يتم معادلته بالتراي ايثانول امين للوصول الى البي اتش 7 وتكون قوام الجل
يتم اضافة الجلسرين و العطر المائي و يمكن اضافة لون مائي الى الكمية المتبقية من الماء ثم اضافته الى الجل
يتم اضافة الكحول مع التقليب المستمر ثم يترك لمدة نصف ساعة ثم التقليب الجيد مرة اخرى
يتم التعبئة

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس على هذه التركيبة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------

